# Had biopsy today....



## monique46 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi today I had my biopsy and no results yet but as they were inserting the needles for the samples I heard the doctor talking about calcification can anyone elaborate?? Did any of you have this issue? The biopsy was not as bad as I thought just the thought of a needle in your neck scares me..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Calcification is one of those "red flags" for thyroid cancer, but it can also occur when you have lots of damage from untreated autoimmune disease.


----------

